
Java And Scala: Former Competitors May Be BFFs Before Long - iamtechaddict
http://readwrite.com/2014/02/20/java-8-scala-competitors-bffs-martin-odersky#awesm=~owuw0pMP9jxrab
======
lmm
Scala has never really competed for the same territory as Java. If there's a
language that's endangered by Java 8 it's more likely to be Kotlin.

